# My sound card isn't being detected



## desdel (Jul 7, 2007)

I bought a SB Audigy SE 7.1 PCI 24-bit sound card today. I installed it in a PCI slot, turned on my computer, and started installing the drivers. Vista was aware that I had a new piece of hardware and started looking for the drivers online, but I closed it so I could get the ones off the CD that came with it. I installed the drivers without a problem, but when I try to open any of the programs that came with it (i.e. diagnostic, speaker settings, equalizer, etc) they give me the error message:

The audio device supported by this application is not detected. The application will exit.


I'm not knowledgeable about computers so I don't know if this is a huge issue or not... My sound seems to work fine. I bought the card so I could configure my speaker settings to 5.1 and connect a software audio mixing program (Virtual DJ) to an external mixer (a Pioneer DJM-400 2 Channel DJ Mixer), which is done by using two stereo splitter cables to go from line 1 & line 2 into the mixer (if you are on 2.1, there's only one audio output, and you can only get the right or left side of sounds). So ya, I'd like to be able to open Speaker Settings and change to 5.1.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What are your specs. If you have an old onboard sound system, then you need to disable the onboard sound before you add a new card. Or, if you had another PCI sound card before you purchased your new one, then you must disable that one before you add the new card.

Please supply the needed information about what you used before (onboard or another PCI card) and if you disabled the old sound.


----------



## desdel (Jul 7, 2007)

I used an onboard sound card. I know to disable it in the BIOS before hand, but to be honest I'm not sure I disabled the right thing. If you happen to know offhand where to look, please tell me. My motherboard is a P4P800 SE if that helps.

Also, do I need to take out the sound card before I disable the onboard sound?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Take out the new sound card and get your computer up and running. When you do, then go to the device manager (start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, device manager) and scroll down to the Sound area. Then right click on the audio item(s) (for example AC97, etc) for your OLD card and select Disable.

Then, shut down, put in your new card, reboot, and add your new drivers.


----------



## desdel (Jul 7, 2007)

I disabled my onboard sound (it is actually AC97 audio ) in my BIOS beforehand. Should I turn them on in the BIOS and disable them with the device manager?


----------



## desdel (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks, problem solved. Onto the next one ><


----------



## desdel (Jul 7, 2007)

Interesting. I restarted my computer after installing the an update / service pack for the card, and it once again became undetected. I'm going to try uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please post your other problem (one in PM) here so others can see what issues you are having.

Go to device manager again and see if there are any red or yellow marks beside that area and post back.


----------



## desdel (Jul 7, 2007)

As it turns out my issue with my mic is a non-factor because I can still get it to run smoothly in Ventrilo, but this card has proved far too much of a hassle for me. I'm going to take it over to my computer guy's place tomorrow and trade it for another, hopefully less grievous, piece of hardware.


I thank you graciously for your support. My other issue concerns my Pioneer DJM-400 but it's late and should go in another forum so I'll likely post about it at a later date. Thanks again for your concern.


Edit: P.S. According to http://forums.tweaktown.com/archive/index.php/t-4259.html there's more than one person who has had this trouble before. Maybe it's not me :grin:


----------

